# yack, yack,dont talk back!



## african cake queen (Sep 5, 2011)

i just love these two! my mother sent this to me. lindy


----------



## dbsneed69 (Sep 5, 2011)

That's so cute.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats funny....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank's for sharing that is hilarious!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 5, 2011)

hahaha funny...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 7, 2011)

I love it!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 7, 2011)

Great picture Lindy, outstanding shot! Very clear and centered, just great!



momo said:


> i just love these two! my mother sent this to me. lindy



Lindy, I just saved your perfect picture as my screen saver! Great shot!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

That is a great picture! LOVE IT!!


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful and funny pic. It is now my desk top pic too.


----------



## african cake queen (Sep 8, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Great picture Lindy, outstanding shot! Very clear and centered, just great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2011)

fab lol


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 8, 2011)

ha! What a cool picture


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 10, 2011)

Too funny


----------

